# Regular BBQ Chicken Plain and Simple



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2008)

This is the last part of the meat I'm cooking for the luncheon on Thursday.  They wanted BBQ Chicken, so I grilled thighs naked over direct heat unil they were done, then basted with a mixture of Sweet Baby Rays and Wolfe Rub Original about a 3:1 ratio.  First time I've tried this and I loved it!  They are in the freezer now and will be vacuum sealed and frozen until Thursday.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2008)

looks good..how you gonna reheat?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 10, 2008)

Chicken direct. That's the way to fly Larry! Looks tasty indeed.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 10, 2008)

Looks great Larry! Are you running a take out place from your back deck?

Where does all this food go?  You are a cooking machine!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 10, 2008)

that looks very good Larry... is it gone yet?


----------



## Unity (May 10, 2008)

Larry, you gotta stop with this pretty food! I keep drifting toward the fridge, and it's not mealtime!

--John
(Ah, jerky to the rescue.)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 10, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks good..how you gonna reheat?



Boil in a bag.......this will be a first with chicken like this for me so I'll let you know how it turns out.


BTW everyone, this food is all for a work function Thursday, I'm not eating it all.  I have sampled along the way though for Quality Assurance purposes only!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 11, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":16rz7upy]looks good..how you gonna reheat?



Boil in a bag.......this will be a first with chicken like this for me so I'll let you know how it turns out.


BTW everyone, this food is all for a work function Thursday, I'm not eating it all.  I have sampled along the way though for Quality Assurance purposes only![/quote:16rz7upy]

Looks good Larry, How does the vac sealed then reheated taste compaired to fresh off the pit?


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 11, 2008)

Larry, do you like the Primo better then the Performer in regards to how it grills?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2008)

I think this reheating thing is gonna be interesting...I wonder
how the skin is gonna do...good luck and do tell!

BTW,  I may be doing a gig this Thursday for Jamie
of Road Kill grill...he had a stroke!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Looks good Larry, How does the vac sealed then reheated taste compaired to fresh off the pit?



JB, it tastes just like it came off the pit.  I have eaten BBQ, smoked salmon, pastrami, etc. that has been in the freezer a year or more and you would never know.




			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Larry, do you like the Primo better then the Performer in regards to how it grills?



YES.  I can get up to grilling temps far quicker, the heat is much easier to control, the heat is uniform throughout the grill, a 20lb bag of lump will last me as much as I grill and smoke on the Primo for well over a month of cooking and I probably have less than a quarter cup of ash after each grilling session and only need to clean the ashes maybe after every 5th or 6th grill session....



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I think this reheating thing is gonna be interesting...I wonder
> how the skin is gonna do...good luck and do tell!
> 
> BTW,  I may be doing a gig this Thursday for Jamie
> of Road Kill grill...he had a stroke!



Thoughts and prayers for Jamie and family, he's a good guy!

I don't think the skin will be great on the chicken, at least I don't think it will be crisp!  Actually I know it won't!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 11, 2008)

It will be interesting to hear how the texture is too.  Let us know.  Got you resume' updated just in case???


----------



## monty3777 (May 11, 2008)

I would love to be able to pull off  chicken like that! Looks great.


----------



## john a (May 12, 2008)

Wow, killer chicken Larry.


----------



## Toby Keil (May 12, 2008)

That's a whole lotta chick and it looks plenty good Larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2008)

well, how'd it go?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well, how'd it go?



2 butts, 1 6.5lb brisket flat, 15 pieices of chicken, slaw and 2 gallons of beans were demolished by 20 people (50/50 men to women).  I took a sample of each meat and honestly the chicken tasted best by far to me.  The skin wasn't crisp, which I knew it would not be due to the reheating method, but the flavor and texture was right on.  

My final conclusion on vac sealed chicken is...................it's a winner minus the skin factor.  I will definitely do it again and I will use the same method of cooking for now on for all of my BBQ chicken.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2008)

I'm guessing it may have made the skin even a little more bite though?


----------



## Rag1 (May 16, 2008)

If the skin sucks, why not discard it before the final sauce. This would save the customer from testing it, and then schuppling it to the side of their plate. Serve with the sauce directly on the tender meat.
What's your thoughts on this???


----------



## Cliff H. (May 16, 2008)

Looks real good Larry.  Those looked like some big chickens.

I never eat the skin anyway.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it may have made the skin even a little more bite though?



Honestly I couldn't tell you cause I just pulled it off cause I knew it wouldn't be the way I wanted it.  But, I did see people eating it, but didn't get any feedback.




			
				Rag said:
			
		

> If the skin sucks, why not discard it before the final sauce. This would save the customer from testing it, and then schuppling it to the side of their plate. Serve with the sauce directly on the tender meat.
> What's your thoughts on this???



I like serving with the skin on even if it sucks, especially when reheating due to the fat/moisture/flavor in the skin.  I think you just take so much away from a piece of chicken when you remove the skin, even if you don't eat the skin.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 16, 2008)

well the skin is my favorite part, and I don't mind fighting through
a little rubber to get it down, nor do I mind a really charred
skin, as long as it's not really blacked all the way through.
But for public presentations, I pretty much just go bite through.


----------



## Bruce B (May 16, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well the skin is my favorite part, and I don't mind fighting through
> a little rubber to get it down, nor do I mind a really charred
> skin, as long as it's not really blacked all the way through.
> But for public presentations, I pretty much just go bite through.



Cappy invented bite through skin.


----------



## Rag1 (May 16, 2008)

He eats it with the gusto of a dog, too. :roll:


----------

